# Aufbau Alutech Fanes 2011



## CRYistian (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier im Forum bin ich recht neu, beim Biken aber schon ein alter Hase! Ich will in diesem Thread hier mein Aufbau eines Alutech Fanes 2011 in Raw und XL dokumentieren. Den Rahmen habe ich circa vor zwei Monaten bei Ebay geschossen und die restlichen Teile erwerbe ich nach und nach meistens im Bikemarkt. Ziel ist es bis Anfang März ein ordentliches Bike zu einem guten Kurs aufzubauen. 

Es wird bestimmt auch der Punkt kommen, an dem ich eure Hilfe gebrauchen kann!

Also; stay tuned!


----------



## wildsau.com (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2012)

Dann mal Bilder her ...


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Schreib mir mal bitte ne Kurzanleitung oder einen Link zum Bilder hochladen!


----------



## RolfK (29. Dezember 2012)

Bilder in dein Album hochladen, dann auf der Großansicht des Bildes auf BB-Code einfügen klicken, Code kopieren und dann hier einfügen


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke an RolfK!


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Als erstes habe ich mal das rote T vom Aufkleber entfernt und durch ein weisses ersetzt, da ich mir schon schwarz-weiße Veltec AM Two im Bikemarkt besorgt habe!


----------



## Piefke (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist das ein Rahmen der Limited-Serie?
Hat der Hinterbau noch die Sitzstreben mit den angeschweißten Verstärkungen?


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist Nummer 48 (glaub ich)!


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt mit Hinterrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (29. Dezember 2012)

In eine Bikewerkstatt gehört aber eine kleine Spüle mit Unterbaukühlschrank und auf der Arbeistsplatte ne Kaffemaschine. Anschlüsse hast du ja schon 

Viel Spass beim Aufbau !!!


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Ganz besonders freue ich mich über die Fox Talas!


----------



## Piefke (29. Dezember 2012)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Ja, ist Nummer 48 (glaub ich)!


wenn da noch die Sitzstreben mit den angeschweißten Verstärkungen dran sind, würde ich mal den Jü kontaktieren zwecks Tausch. Die waren ja damals nur als Provisorium gedacht.


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2012)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Ja, ist Nummer 48 (glaub ich)!



nee isse nich, die hab ich 







oder der Jü hat die Nr doppelt vergeben bzw. je 50 Stück pro Größe 

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Dezember 2012)

Man merkt das das nen XL Rahmen ist. Habe den selben Montage-Ständer und bei meiner L Fanes passt die Klaue dort nicht hin. Muss meine immer am Oberrohr klemmen.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist übrigens die Nummer 47!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2012)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens die Nummer 47!






was für einen Dämpfer hast Du vorgesehen ??


----------



## CRYistian (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich pendel zwischen RS Vivid Air, RS Monarch oder Fox RP23. Der Vivid Air soll ja echt der Hammer sein, ich finde ihn aber auch recht schwer....es soll halt ein Tourenbike werden mit gelegentlichen Parkeinsatz! Ich will auch jeden Fall aufs Gesamtgewicht achten!


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2012)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Ich pendel zwischen RS Vivid Air, RS Monarch oder Fox RP23. Der Vivid Air soll ja echt der Hammer sein, ich finde ihn aber auch recht schwer....es soll halt ein Tourenbike werden mit gelegentlichen Parkeinsatz! Ich will auch jeden Fall aufs Gesamtgewicht achten!



nimm den Vivid Air, das Gewicht des Dämpfers wirst Du nicht wirklich merken (so wie man auch 14,5 Kg an der Fanes höchsten beim Tragen merkt und nicht wirklich beim Fahren) , dafür aber die Performance und gerade wenn es mal in den Park geht. Monarch wenn dan nur mit einem Low Zugstufentune ...... Fox och nö, Alternativ einen X Fusion in 216x63 .... man munkelt die machen auch Teile für den Fuchs


----------



## Maddes_W (30. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2012)

Vivid Air kann ich unterstreichen - das Gewicht merke ich beim Fahren absolut nicht, das Ansprechverhalten ist aber das Beste, was ich in einem Luftdämpfer je erlebt habe ...


----------



## CRYistian (3. Januar 2013)

So sieht es im Moment aus. Ich habe mal alles provisorisch zusammen gezimmert:


----------



## CRYistian (7. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adapter ich für den Rahmen und die Fox 36 verwenden muss, wenn ich 200er Scheiben fahren will? 

Bremsen sind Avid Code. 

Für mich ist das auch immer ein Gedöhne mit den Adaptern!

Bis dahin


----------



## ollo (7. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adapter ich für den Rahmen und die Fox 36 verwenden muss, wenn ich 200er Scheiben fahren will?
> 
> ...




ebenso......

hast Du 200 oder 203 mm Scheiben ?? Die Fox müßte eine 160 mm Aufnahme haben. Wenn der Bremssattel so an die Gabel passt (ohne das das VR eingebaut ist dann ist es schon mal der PM 6 Standard) . Je nach Größe deiner Scheiben brauchst Du dann den hier 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ter-VR-HR-200mm-Scheibe-PM-6-PM-6--21326.html

oder denn hier (203 Scheibe)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...ter-VR-HR-203-mm-Scheibe-PM-6-PM-6--2290.html


----------



## CRYistian (7. Januar 2013)

@ollo: Auf dich ist Verlass! DANKE!


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Januar 2013)

Also meine Talas 36 (2012, 170mm) wie auch meine 36er VAN (2011, 180mm) haben beide eine PM8" Aufnahme also 203mm

Bremssattel direkt anschrauben und gut is...
Allerdings musst halt 203er Scheiben fahren.

Oder hast du eine 160er Talas, die hat ja glaub ich ein anderes Casting... 
Da könnte dann schon sein, dass ne PM6" (für 160mm Scheibe) dran ist.
Würd mich übrigens auch interessiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (7. Januar 2013)

Also, die Scheiben sind 200ter und die Gabel eine 180er Fox Talas. Die Aufnahme der Gabel kann ich ja die Tage testen...muss ich den jetzt echt eine 203er Scheibe kaufen oder kann ich da mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten um die 200er Scheibe fahren zu können.Mittlerweile nerven die unterschiedlichen Standards, PM, IS....bei Laufrädern der gleiche Quatsch....10x135, 12x135, X12....naja, so ist das halt!


----------



## Piefke (7. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> ...muss ich den jetzt echt eine 203er Scheibe kaufen oder kann ich da mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten um die 200er Scheibe fahren zu können.


Musst du mal probieren, wie das passt.
evtl. musst du bei der Avid diese komischen Ausgleichsscheiben durch dünnere U-Scheiben ersetzen


----------



## ollo (7. Januar 2013)

wie fährt man dann an einer Fox mit PM 8, 200 er Shimano Scheiben, da kann man nichts mehr weglassen 

Die Standards sind schon Ok, wenn sich alle daran halten .... nur Avid tanzt mal wieder aus der Reihe


----------



## Piefke (7. Januar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> wie fährt man dann an einer Fox mit PM 8, 200 er Shimano Scheiben, da kann man nichts mehr weglassen


Doch, bei einer Avid diese komischen Ausgleichssscheiben.


----------



## ollo (7. Januar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Doch, bei einer Avid diese komischen Ausgleichssscheiben.



SHIMANO Bremse mit SHIMANO 200 mm Scheiben und PM8 die ja für 203 ausgelegt ist, wie geht das ???? Das meinte ich


----------



## Piefke (7. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adapter ich für den Rahmen und die Fox 36 verwenden muss, wenn ich 200er Scheiben fahren will?
> 
> *Bremsen sind Avid Code.*


und darauf bezog ich mich.


----------



## CRYistian (7. Januar 2013)

okay, ich werde es ausprobieren und berichten....


----------



## mogli.ch (8. Januar 2013)

Fahre auch eine 180er Talas mit PM8 und 200er Avid-HS1 Scheibe mit einer Avid Code. Habe auch die Ausgleichsscheiben durch zwei normale Unterlagsscheiben ersetzt. Das funktioniert einwandfrei!
Habe ganz normale U-Scheiben verwendet. Erscheint mir unnötig aber man könnte geschliffene Scheiben verwenden damit der Sattel noch sauberer ausgerichtet bleibt (die Aufnahme der Fox sollte ja ab Werk recht Plan sein).


----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Januar 2013)

> Habe auch die Ausgleichsscheiben durch zwei normale Unterlagsscheiben ersetzt. Das funktioniert einwandfrei!



 Bei mir auch! Selbst wenn es am Anfang ein wenig schleift. Das gibt sich schnell von alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (28. Januar 2013)

Also, ich habe das gerade mit der Vorderrad-Bremse ausprobiert. Ohne Ausgleichsunterlegscheiben passt die Bremse ohne Adapter dran...sehr gut...jetzt muss ich an die Hinterrad-Bremse dran!


----------



## mogli.ch (29. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Also, ich habe das gerade mit der Vorderrad-Bremse ausprobiert. Ohne Ausgleichsunterlegscheiben passt die Bremse ohne Adapter dran...sehr gut...jetzt muss ich an die Hinterrad-Bremse dran!


Ich habe hinten eine Avid Code mit 200-er HS1-Scheibe mit dem entsprechend richtigen Adapter. Da kann man die  Ausgleichsunterlegscheiben beibehalten. Mit der 180-er Scheibe musst Du wohl die Ausgleichsunterlegscheiben wiederum mit einfachen U-Scheiben ersetzten!


----------



## CRYistian (29. Januar 2013)

Also, hinten will ich auch eine 200er Scheibe fahren. Dann ist doch der Post Mount 20 der richtige Adapter, oder?


----------



## mogli.ch (29. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Also, hinten will ich auch eine 200er Scheibe fahren. Dann ist doch der Post Mount 20 der richtige Adapter, oder?


So ist es: der Adapter Avid PM20 entspricht +20mm. Also bei der Fanes Enduro mit PM7 ergeben dann 180mm + 20mm = 200mm:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html


----------



## CRYistian (29. Januar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## kieverjonny (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wieso wird die Fanes nur mit 170mm Kurbeln angeboten ?
Ist die Gefahr des Aufsetzens zu groß ?
Benötige auf jeden Fall 175mm.

vg
Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (30. Januar 2013)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Benötige auf jeden Fall 175mm.




Hab ich auch gedacht - und hab jetzt 170 und merk keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab an meiner 175mm dran und keine Probleme mit dem Aufsetzen...
Is halt alles ne Fahrtechniksache


----------



## hasardeur (30. Januar 2013)

Ich behaupte mal, das jemand, der unbedingt eine 175er Kurbel benötigt, eigentlich eine 180er oder 182.5er Kurbel braucht. Die gibt es aber nur bei Rennrädern. Bei der Fanes ist eine 170er Kurbel optimal, um einfach 2 bis 3 mal weniger aufzusetzen. Die Kurbellänge ist mMn nur entscheidend, wenn man lange Strecken in gleicher Position radelt (wie beim Rennrad eben). Da können zu kurze Kurbeln zu Problemen mit Gelenken und Bändern führen. Das sollte mit der Fanes aber nicht passieren. In entsprechendem Terrain ändert sich die Position auf dem Rad so häufig, dass die Kurbellänge hier eher nebensächlich sein sollte. Am Ende macht es der Fanes aber nichts, ob 170er oder 175er Kurbel, nur der Kurbel.


----------



## CRYistian (30. Januar 2013)

Hilfe, ich will gerade bei Chainreaction bestellen. Ist das der richtige Adapter für hinten wenn ich eine 200er Scheibe fahren will?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13718


----------



## hasardeur (30. Januar 2013)

Du brauchst einen 20mm Adapter, weil 180+20=200 

Der verlinkten Adapter ist etwas größer und für 203er Scheiben (Formula, Shimano)....aber das steht da ja auch....


----------



## Masberg (30. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei der Fanes ist eine 170er Kurbel optimal, um einfach 2 bis 3 mal weniger aufzusetzen.


behaupte mal, wo man mit 175 aufsetzt helfen auch keine 170


----------



## kieverjonny (31. Januar 2013)

@an alle Fahrtechnikspezialisten

Die Frage nochmal konkreter, ich fahre zur Zeit ein Liteville und da passt die 175mm Kurbel perfekt, setzt auch nichts auf. Da ich nicht weiss ob das Tretlager der Fanes niedriger baut als mein bisheriges, bin ich mir halt unsicher ob ich mit 175 mm zurecht komme. Bsp. Wurzelteppich hochfahren (nicht schieben ). Bei 170 mm bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich meine Knie damit anfreunden können. Bei den Komplettbikes findet sich auch nur die 170mm Kurbel im Packet, demnach hat es ja anscheinend seine Gründe. Deshalb meine Nachfrage.

vg
kiwi


----------



## mogli.ch (31. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich will gerade bei Chainreaction bestellen. Ist das der richtige Adapter für hinten wenn ich eine 200er Scheibe fahren will?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13718


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75477
20mm PM (Artikel ID 291150)


----------



## slash-sash (31. Januar 2013)

Seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich da mal widerspreche. Aber ich hatte vorher eine 170er Kurbel dran und fahre jetzt ne 175er bei Gr. M (falls es jemanden interessiert). 
Zugegeben, beim Treten merkt man gar keinen Unterschied; auch nicht bei 2000 Hm am Stück. ABER: beim Aufetzen merke ich doch, dass es deutlicher öfter ist, als es das vorher war und  es mir lieb ist. Und ich denke mal nicht, dass ich meine Fahrweise so extrem geändert habe auf meiner Hausstrecke.
Man vermisst etwas aber immer erst dann etwas,  wenn man es nicht mehr hat. Sprich, wer also noch nie eine 170er gefahren ist, wird mit seiner 175er gut zurecht kommen. 5mm bei der Kurbel und ein paar Millimeter bei den flachen Pedalen machen auch schnell mal nen knappen Zentimeter. 
Beim Federweg ist der euch lieb und wichtig, bei der bodenfreiheit nicht?!
Jü wird sie nicht umsonst montiert haben


----------



## CRYistian (31. Januar 2013)

@mogli.ch: Schade, den Artikel habe ich gestern nicht gefunden, da ich nach "Avid Post Mount" gesucht habe. @_hasardeur_: Das mit der 200er und 203er Scheibe haben wir doch bereits geklärt, mit einer anderen Unterlegscheibe geht dies schon...aber danke für die kleine Mathestunde ;-) @_kieverjonny_: Was für ein Liteville fährst du den momentan? 301er oder 601? P.S: Wurzeltepiche fährt man eh nur runter und nicht rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (31. Januar 2013)

OK, wenn du die dicken Scheiben zwischen PM-Adapter und PM-Aufnahme gegen dünne U-Scheiben tauscht, könntest Du die 1,5mm sparen. Ich frage mich nur, warum Du dann nicht gleich einen 20mm-Adapter kaufst, wenn Du auch den 23mm Adapter kaufen mußt. Klingt irgendwie nach unnötiger Bastelei. 20mm Avid-PM-PM-Adapter gibt es hier für unter 7 oder bestimmt auch im Bikemarkt.

 @Slash-slash: So ist es  Ich fahre auch 170mm Kurbeln, trotz knapp 90cm SL (müsste eigentlich 182,5mm fahren), hatte kurzzeitig mal eine andere Kurbel mit 175mm dran und bin sehr schnell wieder auf die 170er zurück gegangen. Wenn meine aktuellen Pedale durch sind, werde ich wahrscheinlich die Canfield Brothers Crampon kaufen, da noch ein paar mm dünner.


----------



## CRYistian (31. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte halt den Adapter bei Chainreaction kaufen, weil ich mir da den Easton Havoc Vorbau gekauft habe und ich wollte keine zusätzliche Bestellung bei einem anderen Händler aufgeben....


----------



## JpunktF (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub, das mit der Kurbellänge kann man pauschal gar nicht beantworten, rein in der Theorie ist die Tretlagerhöhe beim 301 und Fanes identisch, wenn ich dann aber ein 301 mk1 mit 115mm Federweg und 20% sag und die Fanes mit 170mm und 30% sag gegenüberstell und die Raderhebungskurve mal vernachlässige, dann bin ich in der Praxis auf der Fanes schon mal tiefer. Und da der DIN-Trail auch nicht eben ist, sondern rechts und links der Bikelängsachse auch noch Unebenheiten zu finden sind, dazu das Bike um seine Hochachse bestimmt um mindestens 10° pendelt muss neben der Pedalhöhe auch noch die Pedalbreite betrachtet werden, was 
das Fanes-Lichtraumprofil ebenfalls beeinflusst. Weil ich zu einer näheren Betrachtung der Situation aber im Rechenzentrum Garching keine freien Zeiten mehr bekommen hab, hab ich mich auf den väterlichen Rat von Onkel Jü verlassen, der mir zu 170mm geraten hat - und ich kann auch mit meiner ausgeprägten Feinsensorik keine Nachteile beim uphill erkennen.

Bedeutet, bergauf ist zwischen 170 und 175 im Sinne der zu verrichtenden Arbeit kein Unterschied spürbar, es ist aber davon auszugehen, daß die 175 Kurbel früher aufsetzt, da sie 5mm länger ist.


----------



## CRYistian (31. Januar 2013)

Da hat aber jemand einige Sylvester Mathik an der Unsiversität studiert! Respekt!


----------



## rubensetsfire (31. Januar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand einige Sylvester Mathik an der Unsiversität studiert! Respekt!


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2013)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> @an alle Fahrtechnikspezialisten
> 
> Die Frage nochmal konkreter, ich fahre zur Zeit ein Liteville und da passt die 175mm Kurbel perfekt, setzt auch nichts auf. Da ich nicht weiss ob das Tretlager der Fanes niedriger baut als mein bisheriges, bin ich mir halt unsicher ob ich mit 175 mm zurecht komme. Bsp. Wurzelteppich hochfahren (nicht schieben ). Bei 170 mm bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich meine Knie damit anfreunden können. Bei den Komplettbikes findet sich auch nur die 170mm Kurbel im Packet, demnach hat es ja anscheinend seine Gründe. Deshalb meine Nachfrage.
> 
> ...




Hi Kiwi,

das Fanes Tretlager ist Tiefer als beim 301 und in der 170 mm Einstellung setzt man schon mal auf. In der 160 mm Einstellung ist es noch vertretbar. Daher 170 mm Ok und am besten noch ein Flaches Pedal.


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> .........., es ist aber davon auszugehen, daß die 175 Kurbel früher aufsetzt, da sie 5mm länger ist.




Einspruch und hören sagen...... wenn sie nach oben zeigt setzt sie später auf als die 170 er


----------



## CRYistian (1. Februar 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto:


----------



## slash-sash (1. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Einspruch und hören sagen...... wenn sie nach oben zeigt setzt sie später auf als die 170 er



Man ollo. Denk doch mal nach  Wenn die eine hoch zeigt, setzt sie später auf. Wir fahren aber; im Gegensatz zu dir wohl; auf der anderen Seite auch noch eine Kurbel. Und wenn deine Kurbel oben ist, ist die andere wohl oder übel unten und setzt dann doch wieder früher auf 
Sorry, mußte einfach sein

So und jetzt wieder zurück zum Bilder schauen: Christian: her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Man ollo. Denk doch mal nach  Wenn die eine hoch zeigt, setzt sie später auf. Wir fahren aber; im Gegensatz zu dir wohl; auf der anderen Seite auch noch eine Kurbel. Und wenn deine Kurbel oben ist, ist die andere wohl oder übel unten und setzt dann doch wieder früher auf
> Sorry, mußte einfach sein
> 
> So und jetzt wieder zurück zum Bilder schauen: Christian: her damit!




 .... ich hab jetzt extra noch mal nachgeschaut und tatsächlich auf der anderen Seite ist auch eine Kurbel   und damit hast Du natürlich recht 


  @CRYistian

es wird ja laaaaaangsam was schönes draus und so mit Baulampen Beleuchtung gefällt mir auch das RAW gut


----------



## CRYistian (2. Februar 2013)

Morgen,

sagt mal, wenn ich den Monarch Plus in der 170er Federwegseinstellung fahren will, passt das nicht. Muss ich da echt etwas vom Dämpfer abpfeilen? Ich meine ich habe da mal was gelesen...

bis später


----------



## ollo (2. Februar 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> sagt mal, wenn ich den Monarch Plus in der 170er Federwegseinstellung fahren will, passt das nicht. Muss ich da echt etwas vom Dämpfer abpfeilen? Ich meine ich habe da mal was gelesen...
> 
> bis später



Moin
versuch ihn mal andersherum ein zu bauen, Kolben nach oben (so wie die Vivids verbaut sind) . Alternativ bestellst Du dir bei Alutech eine neue Wippe die unten jetzt  breiter sind.


----------



## CRYistian (2. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, probiere ich.....


----------



## CRYistian (8. Februar 2013)

Also, das mit dem Dämpfer anders herum einbauen, geht auch nicht. 

Was genau muss ich den jetzt mit dem RS Monarch machen, damit das Bike mit 170mm Federweg fahren kann?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2013)

Andere Wippe bei Alutech ordern oder dort nachfragen, wieviel du wegfeilen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (21. Februar 2013)

Also der Dämpfer ist soweit abgefeilt, dass er mittlerweile in den Rahmen passt. So langsam fügt sich alles zu einem Gesamtbild ein!


----------



## CRYistian (22. Februar 2013)

So, ab jetzt mit Lenker und Vorbau:


----------



## CRYistian (25. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit,

kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Sram Direct Mount Umwerfer an den 2011er Rahmen muss? Ich habe momentan einen S3 montiert und es klappt nicht wie gewünscht!

S1; S2 oder S3 ist hier die Frage?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für ein Problem? Der S3 ist schon das richtige SRAM-Modell (Shimano = E-Type).


----------



## CRYistian (25. Februar 2013)

Also, ich habe ein X7 S3 Umwerfer montiert und eine SRAM Kurbel mit 24 und 36 Zähne dran. Wenn ich nun von dem  kleinen Kettenblatt aufs Große schalten möchte, dann schiebt sich der Umwerfer schon vor dem Schaltvorgang in das große Kettenblatt und verhackt sich damit. Der Umwerfer ist übrigens für 38 Zähne ausgelegt!


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2013)

Also ist er zu flach? Shimano E-Type haben Langlöcher zum Ausrichten, bei manchen SRAM-Modellen muss man die selber erzeugen, damit der Umwerfer justierbar wird. Also entweder den Dremel anwerfen oder den SRAM-Umwerfer in den Bikemarkt stellen und stattdessen einen SLX E-Type kaufen. Der funzt auch mit SRAM Trigger.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass der Umwerfer zu weit vorsteht. Hast Du Unterlegscheiben zwischen Umwerfer und Rahmen? Wenn ja, nimm sie raus.

Dritte Möglichkeit: Die Kurbel liegt zu dicht an, weil falscher Q-Faktor.

Egal was die tatsächliche Ursache ist, der Umwerfer ist entweder zu tief oder das große KB zu dicht, so dass er nicht weit genug und damit hoch genug schwingen kann. Wenn Du also den horizontalen oder vertikalen Abstand änderst, wird es Dich wohl zum Ziel führen.


----------



## CRYistian (27. Februar 2013)

so, das mit dem Umwerfer konnte ich regeln. Ich habe jeweils einen Spacer auf jeder Seite des Tretlagers verwendet und zusätzlich noch eine Unterlegscheibe unter die erste Schraube (also die zum Vorderrad) des Umwerfers getan. Dadurch ist die Kurbel ein wenig weiter weg vom Umwerfer und der Umwerfer steht jetzt grader über den Kettenblättern. Und siehe da, ich kann vorne schalten! Danke nochmal an hasardeur für die hilfreichen Tipps! (Werde Mitte Juni auch in Willingen sein, wenn wir uns da sehen, dann gebe ich dir ein Bier aus!)


----------



## CRYistian (5. März 2013)

Pünktlich zum guten Wetter bin ich nun fertig geworden. An alle die mir geholfen haben ein großes DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus, aber warum hinten die 160er Einstellung bei einer 180er Gabel?


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. März 2013)

Schaut echt gut aus die graue Maus.  Viel Spaß mit der Fanes, ist ein wirklich geniales Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber warum hinten die 160er Einstellung bei einer 180er Gabel?




Hab ich z.b. auch so...

Da fährt sie sich auf den Hometrails etwas straffer


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hab ich z.b. auch so...
> 
> Da fährt sie sich auf den Hometrails etwas straffer


OK, das würde aber bei mit nicht mit der Gabel harmonieren und beim Fully mags ichs eher soft.
Wenn ich ein strafferes Bike will, nehm ich das DDU


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> OK, das würde aber bei mit nicht mit der Gabel harmonieren und beim Fully mags ichs eher soft.
> Wenn ich ein strafferes Bike will, nehm ich das DDU



Mach ich doch ebenso

Ich muss nur an 3 Rädchen an der Gabel drehen, dann passts wieder zum strafferen Dämpfer

Ganz vergessen
 @CRYistian : Schöne Fanes  
Das weiße T sticht dann aber doch eher unangenehm raus... Würde sich in schwarz oder rot denk ich besser machen...
Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## CRYistian (7. März 2013)

Moin,

also ich will hinten schon den ganzen Federweg von 170mm haben. Ich habe es einfach verrafft! Werde ich in in kürze ändern.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2013)

Spiel mal mit dem Federweg. Nicht nur die Länge macht's, manchmal ist es auch gut, wenn er härter ist


----------



## Rines (14. März 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. März 2013)

Moin,
ist ja mal eine ganz andere Herangehensweise an die 
Kurbellänge als im CC oder RRR Bereich... Um das Aufsetzen im Gelände zu verringern also eine kürzere Kurbel...
Allerdings kommt dann oft ein unterschätzter Faktor dazu: die Lieferbarkeit. Bei den Pinions gibt es derzeit nur 175er Kurbeln. 170er werden erst wieder zur Mitte des Jahres lieferbar sein, Pinion stellen die Produktion um, weswegen ich dann eine 175er nehmen muss, wenn ich im Juni damit radeln will...


----------



## CRYistian (9. Februar 2014)

Nabend, 

So, einige Dinge sind upgedatet. Lyrik statt talas, xo Trail statt Code, Carbon Lenker und leichte Schläuche und den hauptrahmen habe ich poliert! Ach, so und die neuen Sitzstreben sind dran!


----------



## Damass (10. Februar 2014)

Und ein anderer Dämpfer, oder seh ich das falsch? Gefällt mir mit Lyrik fasst besser, als mit der Fox...und die schwarze Sitzstrebe finde ich sehr passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (10. Februar 2014)

Ja richtig. Hab den Monarch plus gegen den normalen getauscht. Bei mir haben sich ein wenig die Prioritäten geändert. Da ich jetzt noch einen downhiller habe, soll das fanes eher Richtung enduro Touren gehen und daher muss es abspecken! Habt ihr noch Tipps um Gewicht zu sparen?! 
Ps: xo Kassette ist schon dran


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn sie abspecken sollte, wieso dann auf eine Lyrik gewechselt statt auf was viel leichteres wie z.b. Pike? Da hättest deutlich mehr Gewicht gespart als beim Dämpfer.


----------



## Damass (11. Februar 2014)

Die Pike ging mir unter dem Ansatz eines Touren-Bikes auch durch den Kopf. Mit deinen Laufrädern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber da besteht ja häufig eine Menge Potenzial, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat^^ Und die Sitzstrebe könntest du noch gegen eine Carbon-Strebe tauschen (sollte doch theoretisch gehen, oder?), wenn du auf die Radstandverstellung verzichten kannst. Das spart glaube um die 250 g.

Was wiegt das gute Stück denn aktuell? Ich liege bei meiner Teibun im Bereich um 14 kg...ausgestattet mit XT-Antrieb, X9-Trail-Bremse, Hope Hoops/ZTR FlowEX-LRS, KS LEV, Carbon-Lenker. Also eher Vernunftsaufbau, als Leichtbau. Bin mit der Tourentauglichkeit trotzdem sehr zufrieden!

Grüße


----------



## CRYistian (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, an die Pike habe ich auch schon gedacht (vllt will ja jemand tauschen?). Würde dann nochmal 300 g leichter werden. Bei mir ist das immer so eine Sache, ich probiere das bike leichter zu machen, aber mein Geldbeutel soll nicht unbedingt im gleichen Maß leichter werden. Ich meine damit, dass manche Dinge für mich keinen Sinn machen (z.b xo Umwerfer um 8 Gramm zu sparen). Momentan wiegt die Dame 14,6 kg und das in xl. Ich bin damit zufrieden, aber besser geht ja immer. Über eine xo Kurbel denke ich noch nach....

Der LRS wiegt 1,9kg, ist ein Veltec.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2014)

Nur mal als Anreiz, mein Fanes wiegt momentan 12,25kg. 
2 Dinge werden dieses Jahr definitiv noch getauscht, dann ist 
wahrscheinlich Ende Gelände. Sollte dann bei 11,9kg liegen. 

Ich weiß, ich bin bescheuert.


----------



## Damass (12. Februar 2014)

Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber was muss man machen, um auf 12,25 kg zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Nur mal als Anreiz, mein Fanes wiegt momentan 12,25kg.
> 2 Dinge werden dieses Jahr definitiv noch getauscht, dann ist
> wahrscheinlich Ende Gelände. Sollte dann bei 11,9kg liegen.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bin bescheuert.




Aber Du kannst es Dir wohl auch leisten 

Aber wenn man nicht das Maximum bzw. Minimum als Ziel hat und auch das Geldbeutel/Bike-Gewichtsverhältnis stärker im Auge behalten muss/will, sollte man an der richtigen Stelle sparen. Alles Bike-Mittige (Kurbel, Pedale, Dämpfer) sehe ich da echt nachrangig, genauso wie zentrale Teile im Laufrad (Bremsscheibe, Kassette). Sowas hat eher Auswirkung auf die Federung (ungefederte Massen).

Man sollte nie vergessen, dass ein Bike unter 12 kg im Normalfall nur von XC-Vertretern erreicht wird (Edelbikes mal außen vor). Ein Enduro dahin zu bringen, ohne Nutzwert einzubüßen, kostet richtig Geld und viele Experimente. Das ist dann eine sehr spezielle Ausprägung des Hobbies. Ich finde das respektabel, doch sollte es nicht die Messlatte darstellen.


----------



## CRYistian (13. Februar 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Nur mal als Anreiz, mein Fanes wiegt momentan 12,25kg.
> 2 Dinge werden dieses Jahr definitiv noch getauscht, dann ist
> wahrscheinlich Ende Gelände. Sollte dann bei 11,9kg liegen.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bin bescheuert.



Ja, dein thread habe ich mir bereits durchgelesen und ich konnte nicht mehr aufhören zu lesen. Sehr interessant! Aber du treibst es auch auf die Spitze! Wir schon gesagt, ich will immer noch dabei wirtschaftlich bleiben. Der ganze Aufbau hat mich bislang unter 2200 Euro gekostet! Die meisten Sachen habe ich bei eBay oder im bikemarkt geschossen!

Zwei Dinge interessieren mich genauer:

Was ist das für ein Zeug, womit du die Gabel Matt gemacht hast? Würde dies auf einer Kurbel halten?

Was genau kann man Gewichtsmässig bei den Schrauben rausholen? Kannst du mir einen Link geben?

Bis später


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2014)

Hi CRYistian,

Schrauben aus Alu und Titan hab ich meist bei www.bikehardest.net bestellt.
Was da alles in allem herauszuholen ist kann ich dir nicht genau beantworten.
Aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Es gibt so viele Schrauben am Bike. 

Die Gabel hab ich mit Plasti Dip sprühfoliert. Ist ja eigentlich kein Lack, sondern ne Folie
die man aufsprüht. Hält an der Gabel überraschend gut, Kurbel ist sicher ne Spur belasteter.
Da kommt man so oft und so lecht mit den Schuhen dran.

Klar ist mein Bike nicht billig gewesen, muss aber auch sagen, daß ich außer für den Rahmen für
keines der Teile den UVP oder halt den regulären Straßenpreis gezahlt habe. Das waren immer Schnäppchen.
Oder ich habe mit den Verkäufern gehandelt.
Habe auch bei ebay oder im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen, wie du!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## eljugador (16. Februar 2014)

Guten morgen, 
mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. eure zum Cane creek doubel Barrel cs und dem 2014 vivid air interessieren.( in der fanes) 
ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen einem der beiden Dämpfer entscheiden. Der Vivid air denk ich wird ein besseres Ansprechverhalten dank Counter Messure haben und nicht so problemanfallig sein wie der DB Air Cs. jedoch wird der Cane Creek wenn er gut abgestimmt ist eine besser Performance bieten und er ist noch ein wenig bergauf tauglicher. 
Wäre super wenn ihr eure Meinung zu dem Thema hier mal schreiben könnten.
Mfg eljugador


----------



## CRYistian (23. April 2014)

Hier ist mal wieder ein kleines Update! 
Wer sieht die Änderungen?
de/p/1610002]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## payne (23. April 2014)

Geile Felgen wie viel haben die gekostet.


----------



## CRYistian (23. April 2014)

Das sind Veltec am2. Ich will die bald verkaufen und mir einen mavic crossmax St zulegen.


----------



## Damass (23. April 2014)

Die angesprochene Pike  und vielleicht noch der Lenker? Fahre die Pike nun auch seit einer Weile an der Treibun. Ist ein feines Teil und wenn ich aufs Hardtail mit der Revelation umsteige bekomme ich jedes mal einen leichten Schreck


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2014)

Willst Du wirklich die Crossmax kaufen? Wenn da mal unterwegs eine Speiche bricht, brauchst Du spezielle Schlüssel und bekomst kaum Ersatz. Die Laufräder an sich finde auch cool, aber die Verwendung von Nicht-Standard-Teilen ist einfach dämlich. Für denselben Preis gibt es einfach auch zu viele gute Alternativen, selbst ein handgespeichter LRS wäre für das Geld möglich, mit gleichem Gewicht und gleicher oder besserer Stabilität. Vielleicht fährst Du die AM2 einfach weiter und investierst das Geld in einen anderen Dämpfer. Du wirst staunen, was aus dem Hinterbau der Fanes rauszuholen ist mit einem Vivid Air oder CCDBA.


----------



## CRYistian (24. April 2014)

Erstmal zu meinen Änderungen: Klar, die Pike ist neu. Dann noch eine gecleante X0 Kurbel und einen neuen Sattel. Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 14 Kilo. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein sehr guter wert für eine XL-Fanes.

Der Crossmax St sieht einfach geil aus und würde perfekt zum Bike passen, außerdem wiegt er 1,6 kg und somit würde ich wieder 300 Gramm sparen. Ich weiss übrigens echt nicht, wann mir das letzte mal eine Speiche um die Ohren geflogen ist....

Bei Dämpfern haben habe ich mittlerweile einen klaren Standpunkt. Ich bin in der Fanes bereits Monarch Plus, einen Coil Dämpfer im Park und den Monarch gefahren. Bei einem Kollegen bin ich auch an der Fanes den Vivid Air gefahren. Und für Enduro Touren im Ruhrpott reicht der normale Monarch vollkommen aus! Klar ist, dass der Vivid Air oder gar ein Coil-Dämpfer die bessere Performence hat, aber dies ist auch nur durch das Übergewicht von 300-600 Gramm möglich. Da ich auch ein Demo für den Bikepark habe, brauche ich das Bike nur für Touren und da kommt es mir mittlerweile auf Agilität an!
Ich könnte mir ja auch eine Doppelbrücke ans Fanes bauen um das Maximale im Downhill raus zu holen, macht aber auch keiner ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2014)

DC Gabel ist auch nicht freigegeben 

Ich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck, das Du die Fanes kastrierst. Brauchst Du nicht eigentlich ein Trailbike mit 130-150 mm und evtl. 27,5'' od. 29''? Das würde Deinen Fuhrpark doch viel sinnvoller ergänzen. Stattdessen beschneidest Du die besten Eigenschaften der Fanes. Ich will Dich weder belehren, noch bekehren, ist ja Dein Bike....für mich bleibt es aber Leichtbau auf Kosten der möglichen Funktion.


----------



## CRYistian (24. April 2014)

Ich finde eigentlich gerade deswegen ist díe Fanes ein so geiles Bike, weil es so flexibel ist! Als ich es gekauft habe, wollte ich ein Bike für alles und hatte es auch! Nun trimme ich es in richtung leichtes Enduro mit 160mm Federweg - ich würde da aber auf keinen Fall von Kastration sprechen - außerdem ist es ja eine Sie ;-)


----------



## CRYistian (15. Mai 2014)

Gesagt, getan....nun mit Crossmax ST. Aktuelles Gewicht liegt bei 13,52 kg!


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

Gutes Gewicht für den Enduro-Rahmen mit Aludruckstreben - die würden übrigens noch eine Politur vertragen  .
Hast du eine Teileliste mit selbst gewogenen Gewichten?


----------



## CRYistian (15. Mai 2014)

Hi Zec,

ich habe das bike komplett so gewogen mit einer digitalen Kofferwaage. Die Waage ist sehr genau und ich bin mir sicher das dass Gewicht so stimmt.

Hier mal ein kleine Teileauflistung:

Fanes xl
Rock Shox Pike
Rock SHox Monarch Dämpfer
Havoc Vorbau
Hovoc Carbon Lenker
XO Kurbel
X9 Shaltwerk
Mavic Crossmax ST Laufräder
Rock Shox Reverb
Bontrager Evoke Titan Sattel
XO Trail Bremsen
Schwalbe Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

OK, ging mir aber nicht darum, dass ich dir das Gewicht nicht glaube. Da ich beim Bike selber auch sehr aufs Gewicht schaue, finde ich es eben immer wieder interessant die Teileliste (samt Gewichten) anderer Biker zu studieren - evtl. bekomme ich ja die eine oder andere Idee wo ich am eigenen Bike noch ein paar Gramm einsparen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2014)

Schon erstaunlich das Gewicht,  meins wiegt 2.5kg mehr aber ich rechne aus den Teilen nur 1.5-1.8kg raus.
Was wiegt der XL Rahmen?


----------



## CRYistian (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Rahmen alleine leider nie gewogen, da hatte ich die Waage noch nicht. Ich meine aber das der Rahmen unglaubliche 4 kg wiegt! Hier noch ein Anhaltspunkt:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-2/full-suspension


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

Das Rahmengewicht ist schon möglich. Mein Small-Rahmen (ebenfalls V.1) wiegt in Raw ohne Dämpfer aber mit Steuersatz 3518g. Also kämen bei dir die 4kg mit dem verbauten Dämpfer schon hin. Ohne Dämpfer wären es dann wohl um die 3700g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Kombi schwere Streben aus dem 3.0 und schwerer Hauptrahmen der Signaturen noch zusätzlich Gewicht bringt.


----------



## CRYistian (16. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen ist schon echt massig!


----------



## CRYistian (8. September 2014)




----------

